# Just a Question...



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 5, 2011)

Will there be a new GBAtemp skin?
I thought that the new one could have a green theme
In the case that a new skin is needed, I could make one. 
Like: "GBAtemp.net: The Gaming Community of the Technological Future." or something could be the new title/subtitle.
It should be called GBAtemp Techno.
I have a few ideas (in pictures) which I will post later.






:|


----------



## Ikki (Jul 5, 2011)

The current skin is nice and comfy.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 5, 2011)

I want a black skin, but I've got no complaints about the ones we have now


----------



## shyam513 (Jul 5, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a Green skin either - it's my colour


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2011)

My color too, but it would be nice if someone approved of it so I can work on it.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 6, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> so I can work on it.


----------



## Nujui (Jul 6, 2011)

Hasn't they already been threads about this?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 6, 2011)

Eventually there will probably be a new skin, 
but I'm not aware of anybody working on one at this moment.


----------



## pistone (Jul 6, 2011)

yeah it would be nice to have a new OPTIONAL skin


----------



## machomuu (Jul 6, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> yeah it would be nice to have a new OPTIONAL skin


They're all optional.


----------



## pistone (Jul 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thats true i forgot about that...........so why not having some more ?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2011)

That's why I'm making a new one!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 6, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> That's why I'm making a new one!


*Looks at avatar*

Please don't.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 6, 2011)

Making a new skin is different from making concept art for a new skin.

I wouldn't mind a new skin added to the forum.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, but this time I'm using Gimp!
Hehehe, my avatar was made in Paint.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2011)

I made the top banner... thing.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 6, 2011)

I think I saw a banner just like that, once.
It was on my friend's geocities site.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 6, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> I made the top banner... thing.


That GBA Temp skin is awesome i like a lot


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 6, 2011)

It looks good, as a concept. Definitely needs some work done if it is to be an official skin though. For example, the logo needs to be feathered and AAed (is that a word?). The gameboy doesn't look right there, needs the same position as the one at the moment. Quite a bit more but definitely good design.

You also need to think about other things such as background, buttons, tables, search bars, banners etc. All of that would have to be changed as well.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 7, 2011)

On it. Right after I go to sleep.
I'll plan it in my organizer


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 5, 2011)

Will there be a new GBAtemp skin?
I thought that the new one could have a green theme
In the case that a new skin is needed, I could make one. 
Like: "GBAtemp.net: The Gaming Community of the Technological Future." or something could be the new title/subtitle.
It should be called GBAtemp Techno.
I have a few ideas (in pictures) which I will post later.






:|


----------



## dice (Jul 7, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd like a theme that's a bit darker and easier on the eyes when i have no lights on. That is all.


----------



## dice (Jul 7, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> I'd like a theme that's a bit darker and easier on the eyes when i have no lights on. That is all.













Any excuse to post these up again...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 7, 2011)

Black skin, i want.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 7, 2011)

dice said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Black Skin its very appealing


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 7, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> I made the top banner... thing.



Lol, I'm not going to lie, that's sort of... yeah... ew.


----------



## Sop (Jul 7, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am dissapoint.
Is too bright and distracting.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jul 7, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I came.

But, seriously, with a little polish, it could be tha best skin evar.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree with the whole Forum Skin. We really need a new one, because the current skin is kinda... old? IMO, okay?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 7, 2011)

dice said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How dare you post top secret information from staff discussions!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 7, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> I made the top banner... thing.


it looks like shit


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 7, 2011)

This current skin is okay to me.

Off topic: I haven't tried the mobile web yet. Is it okay?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 7, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> I made the top banner... thing.


I'm not going to lie, it lookslike it gives the illusion of looking good at first glance, but when you look at it again it looks like Paint.exe exploded in your computer and then whatever you used for the effects went haywire.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 7, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> I made the top banner... thing.



:/ well at least there was an effort...less yellow...maybe a background...some anti-aliasing (or just a better render)...a sharper logo render (the middle seems to be...blurred for whatever reason)...and less neon colors...less distraction...more uh...tech stuff (GBA SP isn't exactly the "Technological Future")?...and maybe a motto with a snazzier ring to it...

And since I can't get this off my mind, I think there should be an 8-bit GBATemp theme.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 7, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> And since I can't get this off my mind, I think there should be an 8-bit GBATemp theme.


this would be awesome


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 7, 2011)

dice said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find that?
Is that fake, or something?
It probably is, because most people don't like the banner I made.
I'm at a relative's house, and I will start working on it as soon as I leave.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 7, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> Where did you find that?
> IRC, herp derp.
> 
> QUOTE(ShinyJellicent12321 @ Jul 6 2011, 09:49 AM) I made the top banner... thing.


To be honest, that looks extremely ugly.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 7, 2011)

Eww that green gbatemp banner looks like it was made by a 2 year old.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 7, 2011)

Well at least I tried!


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 7, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> And since I can't get this off my mind, I think there should be an 8-bit GBATemp theme.



+1. This NEEDS to be made.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 5, 2011)

Will there be a new GBAtemp skin?
I thought that the new one could have a green theme
In the case that a new skin is needed, I could make one. 
Like: "GBAtemp.net: The Gaming Community of the Technological Future." or something could be the new title/subtitle.
It should be called GBAtemp Techno.
I have a few ideas (in pictures) which I will post later.






:|


----------



## Ron457x2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> jurassicplayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't there a retro one already?


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 7, 2011)

Ron457x2 said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean you can change it already?


----------



## pistone (Jul 7, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> I made the top banner... thing.


remove the gba hardware and you sold it


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 7, 2011)

T_T Awww Dicey. I am surprised you don't like the current theme; I like the blue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I second the 8-Bit theme idea!


----------



## Miss Panda (Jul 7, 2011)

We only have the one skin now though, yeah? People keep referring to the skin(s) or one(s) we have already. I thought there was no other skin just the blue one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do some people get a choice?


And yeah black skin please. Much easier on my eyes.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 7, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> We only have the one skin now though, yeah? People keep referring to the skin(s) or one(s) we have already. I thought there was no other skin just the blue one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea some of us do, but not little pirate panda-girls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go to the bottom-center of this page and look for a little white bar "GBAtemp v3". That's the skin-selector.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 7, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> Well at least I tried!


I can tell, but tone it down.  It seems like you tried to do everything possible and it looks crazy.  Tone it down, and don't try to make it explode like it does.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jul 7, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Miss Panda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh God no...................I spent ages hunting around in 'My Controls'. I never thought of looking down there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And black skin for the win!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 8, 2011)

Meh.
I make EVERYTHING explode.
Most of the time, it's either my presentations, or people's temper


----------



## Youkai (Jul 8, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> Meh.
> I make EVERYTHING explode.
> Most of the time, it's either my presentations, or people's temper




Well just think about it, 
you join and just a very short time after you want to change something that is/was good for a long time without even having the skill to change it to something good.
Still the idea of more skins is not bad most ppl here like it ... 
but yeah trying to change stuff already is not a good thing.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok. I'm working on a new one. The 8-Bit one most people wanted




But before that, I just made a simpler one. Very, very simple.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 9, 2011)

maybe if we were a hippie gamer website...


----------



## Raika (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree with having dark and 8-bit themes. It's been a few years since a new theme was made, 2 new ones wouldn't hurt. Unless there are certain reasons and complications...


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 9, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> Ok. I'm working on a new one. The 8-Bit one most people wanted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that looks... even worse.

Seriously, that could be made in 3 minutes. Stop making them please. They really, really look like shit.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 9, 2011)

I think I could try it with my super-awesome-photoshop-skillz


----------



## machomuu (Jul 9, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> Ok. I'm working on a new one. The 8-Bit one most people wanted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though you can act like a troll at times, you are pretty good with Photoshop.  Give it a go.


----------



## dice (Jul 9, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> I agree with having dark and 8-bit themes. It's been a few years since a new theme was made, 2 new ones wouldn't hurt. *Unless there are certain reasons and complications...*



It's complicated.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 9, 2011)

a skin is more than a logo


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 10, 2011)

dice said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8-bit themes, yes. I would love this, but I can live without it.

Still would be cool.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 10, 2011)

I would enjoy a fully functional mobile version over a new theme any day, but I think that is more complicated territory than too many want to venture into. If I remember correctly, there is at least a mobile friendly "read only" version.

New themes would be neat though if anybody wanted to take the time to do the work required.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 5, 2011)

Will there be a new GBAtemp skin?
I thought that the new one could have a green theme
In the case that a new skin is needed, I could make one. 
Like: "GBAtemp.net: The Gaming Community of the Technological Future." or something could be the new title/subtitle.
It should be called GBAtemp Techno.
I have a few ideas (in pictures) which I will post later.






:|


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I would enjoy a fully functional mobile version over a new theme any day, but I think that is more complicated territory than too many want to venture into. If I remember correctly, there is at least a mobile friendly "read only" version.
> 
> New themes would be neat though if anybody wanted to take the time to do the work required.


+1 I agree I use opera Mini when I'm on the go and want to get on the Temp.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 10, 2011)

Heres an alpha version of what Im doing:


Spoiler


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 10, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Heres an alpha version of what Im doing:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


It looks pretty good, especially with the stripes. But, you still need to improve the background a bit.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 10, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Heres an alpha version of what Im doing:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Cool! I like it. I think the background is good as well, with the stripes. Remember you would need to make buttons etc. as well.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 10, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes indeed, I am working on the FULL skin ( Buttons, panels etc.).
...
Ofcourse if the staff doesn't mind...


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 10, 2011)

i like it, but the mascot is absent


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 10, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't mind.

Whether we actually take any notice of it or not...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2011)

AlanJohn. please continue.

btw it looks like an exclusive gaming club.


----------



## person66 (Jul 11, 2011)

That looks good AlanJohn, don't give up on it please.

Anyway, here is an 8-bit banner I put together in a couple minutes. Plain and simple:




EDIT: Changed the mascot a bit, I think it looks a bit better now.


Spoiler



[titleriginal pic]*Old One*:


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 11, 2011)

person66 said:
			
		

> That looks good AlanJohn, don't give up on it please.
> 
> Anyway, here is an 8-bit banner I put together in a couple minutes. Plain and simple:


i like that except the mascot, he looks funky


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 11, 2011)

Well he's bound to look funky in 8-bit graphics.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 11, 2011)

person66 said:
			
		

> That looks good AlanJohn, don't give up on it please.
> 
> Anyway, here is an 8-bit banner I put together in a couple minutes. Plain and simple:


Wow, I love that 8bit theme.


----------



## person66 (Jul 11, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> person66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, I thought that too. It is hard to get it to look good when it is 8-bit, but I tried changing it a bit. I think it looks a bit better now. You can see the new pic in my original post.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 11, 2011)

person66 said:
			
		

> That looks good AlanJohn, don't give up on it please.
> 
> Anyway, here is an 8-bit banner I put together in a couple minutes. Plain and simple:
> 
> ...


It looks pretty nice, especially on the mascot. But, you still need to improve the background a bit. Do keep it up.


----------



## luluxiu (Jul 25, 2011)

Sign, with feathers and needs AAed. gameboy does not look right moment of need, as one in the same location. Quite a lot, but definitely a good design.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 25, 2011)

If I read your sentences correctly:

No AA is needed, it's an 8 bit theme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gameboy is needed due to the fact we're called '*GBA*temp'


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jul 25, 2011)

I would really like a black one.


----------



## Ace (Jul 25, 2011)

I would luuuuuuuv a full 8-bit set. So reverse-eyecandy


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 25, 2011)

It's not happening, though. 
No skin unless the administrators are ready to code a new one. 
@person66 & AlanJohn
Your artwork was awesome.


----------



## prowler (Jul 25, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> It's not happening, though.
> No skin unless they need one.


New mascot says otherwise.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 5, 2011)

Will there be a new GBAtemp skin?
I thought that the new one could have a green theme
In the case that a new skin is needed, I could make one. 
Like: "GBAtemp.net: The Gaming Community of the Technological Future." or something could be the new title/subtitle.
It should be called GBAtemp Techno.
I have a few ideas (in pictures) which I will post later.






:|


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 25, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I edited my post.


----------

